# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Stintmans Dream Yogurt...Yoga? Do I still get Yogurt?

## Stintman

Hello and welcome to my workbook. I will try struggle and suceed with Dream Yoga and hopefully wont have to twist my body in unnatural shapes.  :tongue2:  Will begin listening to a noisy world tonight.

----------


## Stintman

So I started today. I went to a clearing behind my apartment and performed vipassana. Then I did lvl 1 of listening meditation. I sat and did everything at the start of lvl 1. I heard: Birds chirping, car engines going, the wind in the tress, bees buzzing, and flies buzzing. I would like the teacher to respond so I can know if I did this thing right though i'm pretty sure I did.  :smiley:

----------


## Stintman

Update: So iv'e been keeping a regular meditation schedule for almost a week and i'm starting to see an interesting result. I had a small LD last night where in the dream I was sitting with my brother at my grandparents house watching TV. Due to what I believe to be a boosted level in self awareness I suddenly thought "Wait...I haven't lived at my grandparents house for years!" Boom! Lucidity.

----------

